# Lump on my puppies neck.



## DevinH (May 13, 2016)

So I just discovered a lump on the right side of my puppies neck. It's hard and shaped like a big pill. I can move it around with my fingers. It doesn't seem to bother her at all and I'm taking her to the vet on Monday for sure. I just wanted some opinions on what you guys might think it COULD be. Thank you.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Could be a cyst but you are doing the right thing by getting it checked by a vet. Please let us know what it turns out to be. Meanwhile, I wouldn't worry about it. 

Joe


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Is the puppy micro chipped? I mean, definitely have it looked at, but if she's micro chipped that's possibly what it may be.


----------



## Izzybear (Oct 25, 2016)

My 10 1/2 year old Blue Nose has also developed a lump on the right side - almost like a thickening of her neck. It seems to not have affected her, she is running, playing, eating , drinking. I did notice yesterday her bark seems to have gotten deeper with this lump getting a little larger. The vet did a biopsy but the results were in conclusive, going back for a re-test. The vet did mention thyroid carcinoma but it could also just be a fatty cyst as she has a few of these all over. Is there anyone with experience in this? Her blood work looks fine but would this thyroid stuff show up in blood work? Are they doing the correct tests? Is there something specific I need to check? Any posts will be appreciated.


----------

